
Predict the Popularity of Instagram and Facebook Posts with Cornea AI - mongodude
https://www.xda-developers.com/popularity-facebook-instagram-posts/
======
khaleesi_mad
Not very sure how it works but this brings to light an interesting fact - for
long we thought that jobs that require creativity and expertise acquired over
the years like artists or doctors will be the last one to get automated by
machines.

But the way I'm seeing things is that they may be the first one to automate.

~~~
mongodude
Very well! Considering the data Facebook has, I wonder why they haven't built
anything like this or maybe they are.

But surely Googles and Apples of the world are not just replacing drivers but
also automating creative tasks like writing or photography.

------
drogon_fire
MIT did a similar study to predict the virality of selfies -
[http://www.csail.mit.edu/memnet_photo_memorability](http://www.csail.mit.edu/memnet_photo_memorability)

